# MN Memorial



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

See attached article re parties at MN Memorial, A disgrace.


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Capkelly.
I know that the antipodies are supposed to walk upside-down, but could you please advise where they walk on their side, so that we could read this report without dislocating our necks.
Regards


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Here it is converted into a jpeg


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

Once a pdf file (as the original above) is opened, but is wrongly orientated for reading, just click the right mouse button which will open a menu giving you the option to rotate the viewed file. 
regards, Donald


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

had a wee look into this and as far as I can see the company want to use the public park area next to the memorial which is not part of the memorial- which is a fair enough request.

Either they take measures guaranteed to prevent any damage or entrance to the memorial from the park or it gets deemed as in too close proximity to the memorial to be appropriate.

Either way lets not start rending our clothes asunder, they are not actually dancing on the memorial or anything. In Glasgow we hold pop concerts, winter markets and giant new year parties in front of the cenotaph - its roped off and to my knowledge nothing ever happens.


----------



## mikeharrison (Aug 8, 2008)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> had a wee look into this and as far as I can see the company want to use the public park area next to the memorial which is not part of the memorial- which is a fair enough request.
> 
> Either they take measures guaranteed to prevent any damage or entrance to the memorial from the park or it gets deemed as in too close proximity to the memorial to be appropriate.
> 
> Either way lets not start rending our clothes asunder, they are not actually dancing on the memorial or anything. In Glasgow we hold pop concerts, winter markets and giant new year parties in front of the cenotaph - its roped off and to my knowledge nothing ever happens.


I know the place well and often stop there on my way to work. It is quite unlike the Cenotaph in George Square in Glasgow, which has much more space. It is a small quiet place where the relatives of those who lost their lives in the two great wars and the Falklands campaign can rest and contemplate their loss.
The gardens are small and the proposed "pop up" building is huge. The organisers are planning to put over 400 people in there at one time , with a bar open from 1100 to 0100. There is absolutely no need for the building as there are huge hotels a couple of minutes walk away , as well as Trinity House's public rooms. The Tower of London gardens are just across the road and they have plenty of space and recently hosted such a building. 
To sum it up, it is just a cynical "get rich quick" scheme , made without any respect for our fellow seafarers and which will impede both serving seafarers and seafarers' relatives in showing their respect.
Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

May I ask what happened to the posting on this subject which was on the site yesterday? It listed a number of e-mail addresses which could be contacted to protest. I did register my dismay at the site being used as a party place. I indicated that I had done so on here. I also indicated half an hour or so later that the e-mails had been rejected by the addressees.
Has that stream been wipd from the records of SN ?
Bob


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Bob Murdoch said:


> May I ask what happened to the posting on this subject which was on the site yesterday? It listed a number of e-mail addresses which could be contacted to protest. I did register my dismay at the site being used as a party place. I indicated that I had done so on here. I also indicated half an hour or so later that the e-mails had been rejected by the addressees.
> Has that stream been wipd from the records of SN ?
> Bob



Was it this thread? looks to have been merged
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=543503


----------

